# North Florida



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

As of this moment, the area where the trial is being held is under a tornado watch and it's raining buckets, so hard that the effective safe speed for travel is about 25 mph. The Open is supposed to start in 12 minutes. The club is conversing about how to proceed.

More later.

kg

*UPDATE*

Weather has passed to the east. Trial has still not started as of yet (9:30am est). Will keep you posted as I find out what's next.........

kg


----------



## muddyriver (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Glade the bad weather has passed. When anyone has a chance explain the setup. Good luck to all Especially Blackhawk members


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The Weather Channel shows that N. Florida is catching it!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

They started running dogs about 10 AM. The judges went with a double land blind ran off a slight hill facing a large bowl with many cover changes and mowed strips. You need to pick up the short blind first, it is out there about 150 yds from the line at the base of a tree and some brush. The blind planter is sitting out in the open to the right side of the blind about 20 yards away facing the blind. The judges instructed the handlers to pick up the short blind first. Then you came back and ran the long blind "under the arc" of the short blind out about 250 yards. Wind has been stron with moments of rain mixed in.
Cross wind/down wind from right to left. 
Most dogs are doing the short blind OK, but then to send them back on the same line between the blind planter and the short blind has been interesting. 
Some nice workTalley with #86 Duece. Bo Taylor had a nice job with #99.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

They just finished running dog #45. Work has varied from excellent to pick ups.

If they don't finish today, they'll only have a handful left to run tomorrow.

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The did finish the double land blind first series.

No callbacks yet.

kg


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard that 3 people died in the tornado a couple of miles from the trial grounds. Very tragic.

Hopefully the weather will be better tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open callbacks

1
2
4
5
6
7
10
14
15
17
18
19
25
28
29
30
32
33
35
36
38
40
41
42
45
48
52
55
60
61
62
63
64
65
66
67
68
69
70
72
73
74
75
78
83
86
92
93
95
98
99
102
103
105
107

kg


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

any news fromthe Qual?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open second series is a triple with two retired using hen pheasants in calf to thigh deep cover. Longest dead bird is about 225, next is about 200, flyer is about 180. Apparently the retired birds are "eating the dog's lunch."

More as it becomes available.

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..any news? ..Open?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

...or the AM?

Paula


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

24 back to the water blind in the Open. They might finish it today......

Don't have numbers yet. I'll try to get other stake info as well. 

kg


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't know any call backs but I do know the Derby did not finish today.
________
Babe German


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Am had less than ideal field to work with. Triple with a loose mom and pop style. Momma to right approx 200. Then big swing to left to 70 yard mark. Then flyer up the middle (poppa). Dog first runs a blind to the right about 100 yards from the "momma" bird and then run all three marks.

All birds are hen pheasants.

I hear it's "tearing them up". 20 yet to run in morning. Pretty windy today.


John


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

16 to the last series of the open....

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> 16 to the last series of the open....
> 
> kg


#10 still in ? ..here's hoping he is..


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone know who is left in the Open. How about the Q and D?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

14 dogs finished the Open

1st: Jeff Talley
2nd: don't remember
3rd: Ray Voight/Ranger
4th: Rick Roberts

kg


----------



## Charlie Hines (Sep 6, 2004)

Ray Voight ran my dog Ranger in the Open and was awarded 3rd not Wayne Curtis

Charlie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

My bad, Charlie...I didn't write it down. At least I got the right DOG.

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know who placed #2 in the Open? Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

Ray Voigt who placed in the Open with Charlie Hine's Ranger --- assistant trainer on Mike Lardy's Handjem --- won the Deby with 14 month old "Juice" owned by Jim Harvey. 
I don't know the rest of the Derby placements.

Marilyn Fender


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

The open Sec was Wayne Curtis with Pete Hayes dog Buster


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Joe Skaggs and Piper on their win in the Q


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur
1st Carl Ruffalo/Cody
2nd Jeff Talley
3rd Don Preston??
4th Judy Rasmussen
Don't know RJ or Jams


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats to Carl and Cody !!!!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Congratulations Carl & Cody!!!!!! Way to go!*_

_*Paul & Jenn*_


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Kieth G, JAM in the open with Slam.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Paul....

kg


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma wants to congratulate Her brother Juice!!! Way to Go Juice and Jim!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Garr!!!!..........I bet your number will be next! Jim and Juice


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Amateur
> 1st Carl Ruffalo/Cody
> 2nd Jeff Talley
> 3rd Don Preston??
> ...


congrats to Don Preston with Bear! Part of the autumn run team! And Don's the best flyer shooter in the world.... just ask my dogs!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! #67, AM 4th !, FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste, "Beau" ........

#13, AM JAM, Topbrass Band On The Run, "Band" and Judy Rasmuson  

Congratulations, too...Golden Retriever Derby 2nd ! Topbrass Southern Star 

Judy


----------

